# impossibilité de se connecter au WIFI



## lior (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
je constate depuis hier soir que les zones wifi et bluetooth des réglages de mon iPad 1 sous IOS 5 sont grisées, c'est à dire qu'il m'est tout à fait impossible de me connecter à quoi que ce soit. Suivant bravement les conseils de l'assistance d'apple, j'ai essayé plusieurs manoeuvres : réinitialiser les réglages réseau, restaurer l'iPad... que pouic !! 
Une idée... Anybody?... Attendre la prochaine update?


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Plutôt ennuyeux comme situation ... iPad Wifi ou 3G ?


----------



## lior (10 Novembre 2011)

iPad WIFI 16g, l'entrée de gamme quoi, mais quand même il marchait très bien y compris sous IOS 5 jusqu'à avant-hier


----------



## lior (10 Novembre 2011)

WIFI, 16G, l'entrée de gamme, mais quand même... Il marchait à merveille et je ne suspecte pas un problème de hardware ..


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

N'aurais-tu pas activé le mode avion ? On sait jamais ...


----------



## lior (10 Novembre 2011)

non, il est desactivé


----------



## fif (12 Novembre 2011)

à peu de chose près j'ai le même problème depuis que je suis passé en 5.0.1
je perds souvent l'icône wifi et quand je re-sélectionne le réseau j'ai moins de barre wifi que mon Mac.

J'ai tenté un reboot, un "oublier le réseau", je suis en train de faire une restauration pour voir si ça améliore les choses..

iPad 2 wifi+3g


----------

